# 2001 Model Happy HCA 1501 Help Please



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Among other things, I do machine embroidery training. I am looking for a manual, and any other available training materials for a 2001 model Happy HCA 1501-40TTC machine for a student. I've checked all the logical places, and done all the logical searches to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## suzy q (Nov 18, 2009)

try texmacusa.com they sold me my machines and should be able to help if not contact me at johniec@bellsouth.net and i will copy mine and e-mail it to you


----------



## braddles (Aug 10, 2021)

suzy q said:


> try texmacusa.com they sold me my machines and should be able to help if not contact me at johniec[USER=47716]@bells[/USER]outh.net and i will copy mine and e-mail it to you


Hi Suzy q. I found this post through a google search. We recently purchased a Happy HCA-1501-40tt and are trying to locate some training manuals as well. I've contacted texmacusa.com to no avail. Do you know of any resources for training and maintenance on this particular machine?


----------

